# Forum Contacts & Links Timber, Tools & Hardware Suppliers  Backing up drilling?

## csdaly

Hi all.  Woodwork Australia's drill bit speed chart recommends "backing up material" for certain drill bits.  Can someone please given me or refer me to an explanation as to what this process means?  It may be quite straightforward, but I'm not familiar with the term.  Thanks.

----------


## Overkill

I haven't seen that chart, but 'backing up' usually just means to place a piece of soft sacrificial material behind whatever you are drilling to A) stop tear-out, B) protect the drill bit from drilling into something hard that would damage it.

----------


## GeoffW1

Agree with Overkill. It also helps stop jamming of the bit on breakthrough.

----------


## csdaly

Thanks - I had a feeling that's what it might mean.

----------

